# Stay safe at work!



## PierreRodrigue (May 19, 2015)

Hey guys, I haven't been around for a bit. Hell, I'm lucky to be around at all...

I work in the oil field in Alberta, operating oil wells, maintaining them and optimizing them, etc. 6 weeks ago, I was doing my daily routine, opened the doors on a tank to check fluid levels, and got a blast of chemical for my effort. It isn't something we use, but something that got dumped there by who knows who. I reported it, it got cleaned up, thought all was good. Turned out not so. I started to cough alot that afternoon, went to the Dr. Long story short, the chemical "blend" benzine, toluene, xylene, HAN, among others I cant remember. So after a visit to the hospital, and having my lungs checked out, I now have had to get my heart monitored. on a regular basis. I have a consult with a ENT, and a cardiologist to sort things out... I hope. I am down for a bit, not to long I hope.  Just thought I would check in and let you know why I haven't been around.

Suffice it to say, be careful at work! And at home. You just never know.


----------



## Zwiefel (May 19, 2015)

Damn. Over someone's negligence. Glad you getting sorted though!


----------



## Bill13 (May 19, 2015)

Those are some nasty cleaning chemicals, I hope there is no long term damage. I'm kinda surprised something like that could happen on a larger job (which it what I am assuming you are on). In the US there are full time employees that are in charge of holding safety meetings and monitoring the job site.

Here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## Matus (May 19, 2015)

Rodrigo, I am sorry to hear you are suffering because somebody else carelessly dumped some nasty stuff where it did not belong. I hope you will make a full recovery soon.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 19, 2015)

That's nasty. Hope that you recover soon Pierre


----------



## steelcity (May 25, 2015)

Glad it wasn't worse for you Pierre. Thankfully it wasn't something like a high dose of H2S that could have knocked you out. Was the tank in an enclosure? If so, I take it there weren't exhaust fans in place. I did a bunch of work in ND and most of the buildings/enclosures I had to go into required that exhaust fans be run first before entering.


----------



## ecchef (May 26, 2015)

That sucks. Call the lawyer first, then OSHA.
I used to work in a place that fabricated structural FRP stuff. There were open buckets of MEK on the shop floor for the guys to wash the resin off their skin and no dust collectors on the tools.


----------



## harlock0083 (May 26, 2015)

Bill13 said:


> Those are some nasty cleaning chemicals, I hope there is no long term damage. I'm kinda surprised something like that could happen on a larger job (which it what I am assuming you are on). In the US there are full time employees that are in charge of holding safety meetings and monitoring the job site.
> 
> Here's to a speedy recovery!



The chemicals are not known to be cancer causing (unless you're in California), but xylene and toulene causes birth defects in unborn children (paper citing cell growth inhibition). Hopefully the effects are temporary.


----------



## rahimlee54 (May 26, 2015)

Those are pretty rough chemicals to get a straight shot of man. Good luck I hope it was just a quick blast with no ill effects. I work with alot of those on a daily basis and I am extremely paranoid hopefully your exposure level was low.

Benzene is a know carcinogen and toluene, which is benzene's friend, is probable. Link to ACS website.


----------



## bear1889 (Jun 3, 2015)

Acute exposure is dependent upon the amount of chemical you are exposed to, and make sure you get a blood tox worked up.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi, me again. So thought I would give you all an update. I'm feeling better, sort of. Seems I lost my sense of smell, things have to be sudden, or strong for me to catch a whif. I have diminished lung capacity as well, so they say. Am waiting on the results of a CT scan which I had this past Thursday. Fo now I have to stay out of dusty, hot, dry environments. So much for summer activities. 
Will let you know more as soon as I know anything!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Aug 13, 2015)

Stay well my man. Hope all gets better and stays that way!


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 13, 2015)

Pierre, thanks for the update and hope the CT comes back negative. How much has the loss of smell affected your sense of taste?


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 13, 2015)

What the hell? I hope things turn around for you Pierre, this sucks.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 13, 2015)

Get well soon buddy. Keep us posted. 
I'm so tired of bad things happening to good people.


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 13, 2015)

I hope you've consulted a lawyer, Pierre.


----------

